# Precision Power PC450



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Traded a Legacy LA420 for this earlier today. Sad I never got pics of the Legacy before it left me 

She's pretty beat up. 


































When I got it home I heard something rattling around. Lets look inside.










Notice anything wrong?


















A resistor on the comp section rattled off. The other behind it is halfway off.

Should be an easy fix  I already removed the comp section so Ill probably fix it tomorrow.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

There's the old Legacy in the background...


----------

